# problem mt der speicherung in die datenbank



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

hallo

undzwar folgendes mein angelegten kunden mit der hauptdomain

kann ich ssl und ssl encypt nicht aktivieren bzw. er bleibt das häckchen nach dem speichern nicht drinne ...


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2018)

Das hat nichts mit dem speichern in der Datenbank zu tun sondern dass das SSL cert von Letsencrypt nicht ausgestellt werden konnte. Siehe: https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/lets-encrypt-error-faq.74179/


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

- Überprüfen Sie, ob Let's Encrypt installiert ist
ist installiert

- Wenn sich Ihr Server hinter einem NAT-Router befindet, so dass der Server selbst die gehosteten Domänen nicht erreichen kann, aktivieren Sie die Option "Letsencrypt-Prüfung überspringen" unter System> Serverkonfiguration> Web.
ist auch gesetzt keine überprüfung


- Überprüfen Sie, ob alle Domain-Namen (ic Auto-Subdomain www usw.), Subdomains und Alias-Domains wirklich auf die richtige Website verweisen und funktionieren. Öffnen Sie nacheinander in Ihrem Browser und testen Sie das.
verweisen auch auf die richtige seite 


- Wenn Sie auf ISPConfig 3.1 aktualisiert und die Option "reconfigure services" während der Aktualisierung deaktiviert haben (die standardmäßig ausgewählt ist), schlägt Let's Encrypt fehl, da auf Ihrem Server die Konfiguration Let's Encrypt in den Konfigurationsdateien von ispconfig apache fehlt. Wiederholen Sie das Update und wählen Sie in diesem Fall die Neukonfiguration der Dienste aus
hab ich zwar nicht aber trotzdem habe ich den schritt ausgeführt

es geht immer noch nicht ...
vorher hats die ganze zeit geklappt kann es sein das ich wegen dem ständigen neu aufsetzen also dadurch auch das ständige neu anfordern etwas gereitzt habe dort das es nicht funktioniert ?


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2018)

Dann schau halt ins letsencrypt log file, steht ja auch in dem Thread. Und ja, es kann sein dass LE keine Zertifikate mehr ausstellt wenn Du zu oft ein cert für die selbe Domain angefordert hast oder ein anderes Limit überschritten hast. Sollte aber alles im Log stehen.


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

kann es vielleicht damit zusammen hängen ?

https://letsencrypt.status.io/

ich kriege außerdem die meldung 



> {
> "type": "urn:acme:error:malformed",
> "detail": "Method not allowed",
> "status": 405
> }


----------



## nowayback (12. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> kann es vielleicht damit zusammen hängen ?
> 
> https://letsencrypt.status.io/
> 
> ich kriege außerdem die meldung


nein und nein

einen versuch hast du noch


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

ich suche nun schon ganze zeit finde aber keine abhilfe wieso letsencypt nicht will ...


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

> 2018-01-12 20:58:02,510EBUG:acme.client:Received response:
> HTTP 405
> Server: nginx
> Content-Type: application/problem+json
> ...


----------



## nowayback (12. Jan. 2018)

hmmm... tipp: HTTP 405 bedeuted Method not allowed... und Allow: POST sagt dir eigentlich was du machen musst. Nun liegt es an dir zu gucken was du gemacht hast, und was du darfst. Dann kommt man auch auf die Lösung...

Sorry... aber bei deinen Beiträgen ist Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe wahrscheinlich sinnvoller als Lösungen direkt aufzuzeigen.


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

ja nein ist ja ok sage ich nichts 

aber es war ein neu installation deswegen verstehe ich nicht wieso es diesmal nicht klapt die anderen male hats auch geklapt


----------



## timur (15. Jan. 2018)

falls jemand nach dem beitrag such bei mir war es eine limit beschränkung musste 7 tage warten  dann ging es wieder

also kann es hier geschlossen werden meiner meinung nach


----------

